# Confused. QUESTION



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Has anybody ever heard of a cyst in the fallopian tube, because i was telling somebody about it on "Ask a nurse" section/thread and they told me they have never heard of this.

Im starting to wonder if it really is a cyst now, has anybody ever had or has a cyst in the tube?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya

did anyone explain this to you? why do your think its a cyst?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Kara They told me it was at my follow up appointment after my lap/tube removal. They definately said it was a cyst im 110% sure of this. Have you not heard of this?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

When they remoced my left tube, went to my follow up and i asked them if my right tube was open they said it was blocked with a cyst, i asked could this cyst be removed and they said no as it was too small to remove and mainly because it is in the inner tube wall and that the only way forward is IVF, that is all they said.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i havent heard of this but if its in the inner wall then i would imagine it has caused a swelling that has blocked the tube. you could always call your gp who should have a full post op report.

i know how hard it is to be told the only option is IVF and searching for ways round that is natural but the likely hood is if they have said IVF is the only way then im so sorry but it is yet you will always hear miracle stories and even when i had both my tubes completely remove i once well twice did a pregnancy tests as even then  i was still hoping to be one of those miracle people.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks love ill call my GP tomorrow and see what they say, ill let you know. 
xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi guy's. I have just spoken to Linda @ the clinic who had my notes in front of her, and told me i should of had a letter telling me the outcome of the operation.... i never recieved this!!!

(Being sent out in post today)

I aksed linda to look at the notes about the right fallopian tube (the one i was told had a cyst inside of it)...
She said the report states thet the tube is HEALTHY ..... but did not pass the dye through it ......

So its a healthy tube but i dont unnderstand why its not passing dye or anything through it.....

Does anybody have any thoughts on this?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it could have spasmed on injection of the dye but often a tube can look healthy yet be blocked, you really need to talk to a consultant to find out for sure


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hmm thats a bit poop you havent been told   i suppose at least your tubes in better condition than you thought it was


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah im really happy that ive been told the tube is healthy.... but still confused as to why nothing passes through it...

Im waiting now for my letter they didnt send after the op Linda @ the clinic has sent it today and told me they should of sent it as the letter tells me the everything about the lap they did, so as soon as i recieve that Linda has told me to book an appointment to go and speak to somebody.

She was really helpful.
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

didnt you have a post op follow up?

i would call and book an appointment tomorrow rather than wasting a few days waiting for a letter if you have questions as you could be waiting a few good weeks

they are looking at your tube from the outside, this doesnt tell them the state of it inside hun, i would ask where it is blocked and can they unblock


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeh remember i spoke to you after my lap and you advised me to call for my follow up because they told me i had endo and it turned out i didnt.... and you told me to call and get a follow up sooner.....

Well i did i went for follow up in June @ Llandough hopsital under Dr. Giffiths (also @ ivf wales)... and they told me they had removed hydrosalphinx (left) and told me the right tube was blocked with a cyst... i asked if it could be removed and they said no as too small and because its in the inner tube.... i remeber that cause i got really upset there....

They showed me photo's of the operation (whilst inside me) and on the photo you could see all my tubes etc.... and the tube inparticular they pointed out a cyst, there was something there (i saw it)  now not so sure if its a cyst or not, could just of been fluid or something... again ill book an app and go and see Tony @ the clinic


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i remember 

hun write all your questions down so there is no confusion again. tony griffiths is a great doctor and surgeon, maybe linda didnt realise you have had your follow up!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah i will although Linda may not be aware that i have already had my follow up do you think its still ok to book an appointment as i wouldnt want to waste their time?

Also i have been told that they could aspirate this? (suck out the bad from that tube) have you heard of this procedure hun?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think with all the uncertaintly you should see someone

im not sure how they can aspirate a cyst that is so tiny and in the inner wall of your tube or if it would even be worth trying this is something you will have to ask, who told you they could do this? im pretty sure if Mr Griffiths could have unblocked your tube then he would have


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Angel bumps (pre treatment thread) told me they may be able to aspirate it, if it's a cyst, but says she has never heard of a cyst in the tubes....

I called the vlininc today & they gave me an appointment for January 14th...  this is so far away, im gonna wait for my letter to see  what that says and i'll keep calling the clinc for cancellations to see if i can get in earlier as need answers. Lol....

xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya hun

As Kara has said you really need to get the answers from a specialist  hun, even tho it sounds like a long wait  

No-one on FF is qualified enough to be able to say exaclty is or isn't going on or able to be done, espcially in individual cases, we can only advise/suggest from our own personal expericences. 

I am guessing that your cons couldn't clear whatever is blocking that tube, which is the reason for ref straight to IVF


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

january isnt that far away hun, i know it seems it now

i agree with shell no one here is a doctor and you must see them to get the full picture of your personal situation


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

January will soon be here Leighsa. I hope you soon get answers


----------

